

Don't Learn Algebra - choxi
http://roshfu.com/dont-learn-algebra

======
Tycho
But without central planning of education, how will society produce well-
rounded individuals???

~~~
mixibili
We have to wonder, though, is our education system producing well-rounded
individuals? Far from it, in my opinion.

------
sokrates
Please raise the text/background contrast. It's absurdly low and hard to read.

